# Swapping emitter in the LF2XT, is it worth it?



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 8, 2012)

I am thinking of having one of my LF2XT's modded with a newer led, keeping the electronics and reflector the same.

What would be the best choice in terms of brightness? 

XPG2

XPE2

Nichia 219

And finally, how much brighter do you think the light would be?

lovecpf :wave:


----------



## el_Pablo (Oct 15, 2012)

only brightness will be :

XP-G2

Nichia 219 (only higest flux and bin)

XP-E2

now if youre not looking for brut ouput, i will use the Nichia 219 neutral 92 hicri.

i love this tint since i got my M61 219.

what's the driver current to the led ?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not sure but I think it's 750mA. I went with a XPE R4. Xpg2 doesn't seem to shine (pun) until driven hard.


----------



## el_Pablo (Oct 15, 2012)

from Cree:

XP-G2 @25°c 

@25°c 0.350 amps = R5 CW 158 Lumens
@85°c 0.700 amps = R5 CW 254 Lumens

XP-G @25°c 

0.350 amps = R5 CW 139 Lumens

XP-E2 

@25°c 0.350 amps = R3 (highest bin for now) CW 122 Lumens
@85°c 0.700 amps = R3 (highest bin for now) CW 209 Lumens

Nichia http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/en/product/led/NVSL219A-H1-E.pdf hicri 92 4500K

@25°c 0.350 amps = B10 110 Lumens



XP-G2 works better even at low current


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 15, 2012)

Wasn't the case with my haiku lol. Thanks for the numbers!!!


----------



## el_Pablo (Oct 15, 2012)

interesting, same Bin and flux in your haiku ?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 15, 2012)

el_Pablo said:


> interesting, same Bin and flux in your haiku ?



The XPG2 was no brighter than the Nichia 119 that was in there, maybe a hair brighter. Dunno.


----------

